# Have:CSM, IG parts. Want: £££ (Paypal)



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So I'm interested in aquiring some Ork bikers around 6-12. Also Any new Dark eldar figures. And a squad of Sisters. 

In return I have paypal. Also I have some orks like deffkoptas. The gobbo half of battle for skull pass. Also some SM. 

If you got anything you wanna flog like this gimme a PM and also a message here too .


EDIT!

Hi, so I have:

1 Big Case.
1 Pewter Abaddon.
1 Rhino.
2 Pewter Nurgling bases.
5 Possessed Marines.
10 Terminators.
25 Marines, 3 of which are noise marine convertions.
7 Converted IG and CSM cultists.
1 Bike missing an arm.
3 IG lascannons, 2 heavy bolters, 3 missile launchers. with stands (from heavy weapons)


































































For some reason the marine pic is failing but you can see it. top picture


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh BUMP and things have changed


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm Based in the UK but can ship if the whole lot is bought


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all, Just a message saying All the stuff will be on Ebay next weekish. I will post links here. Still PM or reply here if you are interested. I don't want alot for them!!!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1342500#post1342500

Its all on ebay! Get bidding


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Pm'd you mate


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*5 lootas with 2 war bikes*

Doing this on my phone atm so it'll be one pic at a time


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*Wartrukk*

War trukk


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*Ork boyz*

If you want a special weapon let me know


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*Gretchins and runtherder*

Sorry the pics are rubbish


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*Gretchin and runtherder sprues*

Sprues


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*Dakkajet sprues*

Jet sprues


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*Dakkajet*

Built


----------

